# The Protector (Tony Jaa!)



## Captain Pimp (Sep 6, 2006)

I don't think there's a thread on this, but...I just want to praise Tony's 2nd movie! Ong-Bak was good and I bet this is going to be better  

What do you guys think? Would this be another sucessful film or just going to do bad?..


----------



## ChipsAndSnacks (Sep 6, 2006)

I believe its going to be okay. Not as good as Ong-Bak as I've heard. Yet you can still watch it in YouTube or buy it at your local asian cinema store. Movie has been out for a while actually. I'm hoping to see the Flags of our Fathers trailer if it comes out attached with the movie in the previews since the trailer should be out that day too.


----------



## Sorrow-Tear's Champion (Sep 7, 2006)

I think there's no question it'll be better. I love Ong-Bak but this one seems like it is going to have way more action and outrageous stunts in it. This is the 1st movie I'm really looking forward to this year. Until Fearless that is.


----------



## Tsuuga (Sep 7, 2006)

Tony Jaa is awesome and a half.


----------



## Vegeta (Sep 7, 2006)

Honestly, I am looking forward to watching this. Ong-Bak was awesome, and more Jaa is going to be awesome.


----------



## Roy (Sep 7, 2006)

^same here movie looks very entertaining


----------



## sakarah007 (Sep 7, 2006)

I dont think the movie will be better than Ong-Bok, but it will just as freaking awesome!  The story line is very similar to Ong-Bok from what I hear.  It looks a little Hollywoodized to me, but that could just be the way the previews portray it.  True martial arts fan will love this film for what it is: *true* martial arts with out the strings (ie: Crouching Tiger, Hero, Fearless)


----------



## Sid (Sep 7, 2006)

This film has too many alternative titles



> Tom yum goong (2005)
> ... aka Honour of the Dragon (Europe: English title)
> ... aka The Protector (USA: new title)
> ... aka Warrior King (UK)





I saw the original version with English subtitles. It was alright, I liked Ong-Bak better though.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 7, 2006)

Wait..is this going to have subs on the bottom of the screen or English V.A. would be in the movie? I only saw Ong-Bak on DVD w/ subs while Tony and others spoke in Thai.


----------



## ChipsAndSnacks (Sep 8, 2006)

I think it'll be in subtitles too. When I saw Ong-Bak in the big screen it was in its original language with subs. Which I prefer. But you'll have some english speaking characters also. No subs duh


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 8, 2006)

yeah, i saw the original and it kinda suckd, cept for the camp factor...


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 8, 2006)

ChipsAndSnacks said:
			
		

> I think it'll be in subtitles too. When I saw Ong-Bak in the big screen it was in its original language with subs. Which I prefer. But you'll have some english speaking characters also. No subs duh



Meh..I'll rent on DVD when it comes out


----------



## bloodstains (Sep 9, 2006)

i met tony jaa in person. hes a cool guy.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2006)

Saw it today, it was pretty cool, liked the fights


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 9, 2006)

Lucky u!  *waits for DVD to come out in a couple of months...


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 9, 2006)

Decent, there were some editing shots and blurry camera scenes I didn't like.

6.5-7/10. Havent decided. Still, I liked it.

Nevertheless, Ong Bak= 8/10


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 9, 2006)

Quility was pretty shitty but putting that aside those fight scenes = kicked ass.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Sep 9, 2006)

Shit I thought i would see this movie today but 

I've heard so many good things about this movie, like all of Jaa's stunts in this movie were real. Bruce Lee would be proud. Hope to see it soon.


----------



## superman_1 (Sep 9, 2006)

i already downloaded the whole movie DVD copy couple of months ago and watched it.... no subtitles in there but its ok cuz u can tell basically wat the story it......  the fights are awesome in the movie.... esp. in the buddhist temple and the fights in the end.....


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Sep 10, 2006)

yup, gotta love elephant tossing...LMAO...


----------



## tinlunlau (Sep 10, 2006)

there was an old thread on this movie already.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 10, 2006)

tinlunlau said:
			
		

> there was an old thread on this movie already.



In here or somewhere else? I didn't bother looking for it b/c I thought the movie was new in the US and all =P


----------



## tinlunlau (Sep 10, 2006)

Captain Pip said:
			
		

> In here or somewhere else? I didn't bother looking for it b/c I thought the movie was new in the US and all =P



yes, in here.
you can use the search button and look for "Tom Yum Goong".
btw, this movie came out in the summer of 2005.


----------



## narutorulez (Sep 10, 2006)

Tom Yum Goong is awsome, I love the four minutes nonstop fighting scene!(you who seen it knows what im talking about!)

IMO its better than Ong Bak!


----------



## Vegeta (Sep 10, 2006)

Tom Yum Goong = The Protector.


----------



## Red (Sep 10, 2006)

I saw his other movie Ong bock I dont know the spelling and it was very good I think i would watch this one..


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 10, 2006)

tinlunlau said:
			
		

> yes, in here.
> you can use the search button and look for "Tom Yum Goong".
> btw, this movie came out in the summer of 2005.



ahh..I didn't know that was the original name. Yea, I knew that it came out early already since it's a foreign film. I need subs for the movie to watch it so I'm gonna wait for the DVD...


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Sep 10, 2006)

i saw it over 6 months ago, on pirated vcd. it's pretty damn good, great action story is not so good as usual in these types of films. he's amazing though,


----------



## 2788 (Sep 11, 2006)

Just watched the movie. The fighting scene is really outstanding. I think it has better action then ong bak. However the story quality is much worse, so does the dialogue. The picture quality also pretty bad. No more repeated scene like in the first movie. Instead they add some cool slow motion.  


Jackie Chan !!!! Is that really him ?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 11, 2006)

No, he's a body double.


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 11, 2006)

i have this movie, one of the best action movies i ever seen. his acrobatics is just superb. some scenes are exaggerated though.


----------



## Wolfy (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh man, this movie was great.  Definately worth buying.
Funny story behind it.

On Wednesday my friends went to Frank N Sons, and ended up buying the Protector, not knowing what it was. [it wasnt pirated, just strait from the source, i think]
They came over later that night and we were watching it, when all of a sudden a couple things happen in a certain scene, and it hit me.
I turned to my friends and said "OMG, do you guys realize were watching that martial arts movie that hasnt been realeased in theaters yet?"
and my friends looked at me, looked at the tv, looked at each other and said practically at the same time "OH YEAH! the protector!"

it was funny.

-Obi


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 12, 2006)

lol well yea, the movie came out long ago XD


----------



## demonhunter007 (Sep 13, 2006)

There's a review for it in the movie review thread for those who are interested.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 13, 2006)

Captain Pip said:
			
		

> I don't think there's a thread on this, but...I just want to praise Tony's 2nd movie! Ong-Bak was good and I bet this is going to be better
> 
> What do you guys think? Would this be another sucessful film or just going to do bad?..




There was a thread for this when the original came out!!


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 13, 2006)

dimezanime17 said:
			
		

> There was a thread for this when the original came out!!



lol yea the guys told me about that...

I just didnt know about the real name to the movie.


----------



## Nameless Shadow (Sep 15, 2006)

The last scene is the best. trust me


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 15, 2006)

damit..cant wait for the DVD to come out...


----------



## sensei_andrew (Sep 16, 2006)

If they improved the story it wold be so much better.


----------



## OniTasku (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow, just saw it in the theatres last night. All I can really say is the fighting was absolutely amazing...perhaps, do I dare even say, _excessive_? The plot was horrible, but if you just ignored that...you'd enjoy insane amount of crazy fight scenes. XD


----------



## Captain Pimp (Sep 24, 2006)

yea...I'm going to ignore the plot..just looking forward to the fight scenes!


----------



## WhiteCherryBlossom (Sep 24, 2006)

Loved the movie. Tony Jaa is now one of my idols.  

It would be sweet to see Tony Jaa fight, or fight with Jackie Chan. (Wasn't he the guy in the airport?) Anyways, funniest scene was when he kicked the light out for no reason on the streets.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Sep 25, 2006)

WhiteCherryBlossom said:
			
		

> Loved the movie. Tony Jaa is now one of my idols.
> 
> It would be sweet to see Tony Jaa fight, or fight with Jackie Chan. (Wasn't he the guy in the airport?) Anyways, funniest scene was when he kicked the light out for no reason on the streets.




I'm not sure if I remember correctly, but didn't he do that stunt to scare someone he was fighting? Or was it that officer guy that he was with?


----------



## fghj (Feb 10, 2008)

The movie was dumb as shit but some fights were cool.

Best scene:


----------

